# Chevy Cruze Z-Spec or Chevy Cruze SS?



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong but it seems GM wants to release a sports model of the all new 2010 Chevy Cruze and their either going to release a Z-Spec or SS model. 
Both the SS and Z-Spec have a different appearance on the interior and exterior and different features offered in each model. 

Which would you prefer GM to produce?


*Chevy Cruze SS*










*Chevy Cruze Z-Spec Concept*


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...where's the box labelled *NONE OF THE ABOVE*? (ha,ha)

...actually, I do NOT like the cheap looking "add-on" stuff comprising the SS model, especially the mongo air-scooped front end and the high rear-wing spoiler.

...of the two, the Z-Spec looks least "bad" to me, although the cheezey hood paint scheme is atrocious.

...so, I vote for *NEITHER*...as they stand now.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...where's the box labelled *NONE OF THE ABOVE*? (ha,ha)
> 
> ...actually, I do NOT like the cheap looking "add-on" stuff comprising the SS model, especially the mongo air-scooped front end and the high rear-wing spoiler.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. As much as I like the Z-Spec the SS suits the role a lot more, it just represents what a newer sports model Chevy sedan should look like.

However the Z-Spec will sell pretty good with the tuner crowd we have these days and make for some good competition to other comparable cars on the market.


----------



## AF_mike (Oct 6, 2010)

Updated the poll 

I picked the Z-Spec.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...as my Dad once wryly asked me, when I was drooling over a candy-apple paint job, _"...son, just how much FASTER is *red* paint than plain old *white* paint?"_

...he made his point.

...from then on, it was the _mechanics_, and not the _aesthetics_, of a car that mattered most to me.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

AF_mike said:


> Updated the poll
> 
> I picked the Z-Spec.


congrats mike, glad to hear you got one! how are you liking your Z-Spec Cruze so far?



70AARCUDA said:


> ...as my Dad once wryly asked me, when I was drooling over a candy-apple paint job, _"...son, just how much FASTER is *red* paint than plain old *white* paint?"_
> 
> ...he made his point.
> 
> ...from then on, it was the _mechanics_, and not the _aesthetics_, of a car that mattered most to me.



a wise man once said "A fast car will always look good". I could care less for a flashy paint job, body kit, etc as long as the car is FAST, but it is nice to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...where's the box labelled *NONE OF THE ABOVE*? (ha,ha)
> 
> ...actually, I do NOT like the cheap looking "add-on" stuff comprising the SS model, especially the mongo air-scooped front end and the high rear-wing spoiler.
> 
> ...


That pic from above is just a rendering by MotorTrend on what the Cruze SS might look like. Last time Chevy talked about the Cruze SS model they said they weren't planning on making one. But if they were to change their mind they said they would do a proper SS for the North American market(their Cruze SS in singapore was basically a stock Cruze with extra decals and badging).


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

my mistake mike, in my previous reply i thought you said you picked up a z-spec, but you were just referring to the poll here


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

z spec by far but it has to lose that awful stripe.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

i would take the z-spec for sure. i like it just the way it is right now. they better make sure its not all cosmetic upgrades and to beef up the motor too.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

How about a Cruze ZL1. Lets just say the **** with gas milage and shove the biggest most powerful motor that will fit and upgrade the suspension to race ready.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

If the Cruze SS has simple exterior additions and can beat the T/C Cobalt SS around the ring then I'll be mulling the trade in. As of now the Z Spec isn't doing much for me. There is no need for a large displacement motor. Make it a fun car in the turns. The Balt SS motor is a perfect fit IMO. If I wanted a fast car in a straight line I'd have a 442 with a built 496 =P


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i want a SS. but i want something capable of 300 hp fairly easy.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> i want a SS. but i want something capable of 300 hp fairly easy.


I'm pretty sure the cobalt guys were pushing close to 300 with a retune and some minors. If they choose that motor then I'm sure your power goals are easily within reach.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> I'm pretty sure the cobalt guys were pushing close to 300 with a retune and some minors. If they choose that motor then I'm sure your power goals are easily within reach.


The LNF stage kit for cobalts provided the below, and was of course included in warranty:

280HP @ 4,700 RPM
320 lb,-ft of torque @ 4,300 RPM


----------



## crusin_cruze (Nov 10, 2010)

Im all in for Z-Spec.

I just love the look of the Z-Spec and the name suits the whole theme. Cruze SS was just a photochop, an idea that never made it to the drawing board. Benefit of naming the performance level Cruze an SS is just carrying on the SS name. I think it's time for a change.... 

Z-Spec all the way!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> The LNF stage kit for cobalts provided the below, and was of course included in warranty:
> 
> 280HP @ 4,700 RPM
> 320 lb,-ft of torque @ 4,300 RPM


Nice what about non warranty reflashes? I could have sworn Superchips had a 300hp map but I may be mistaken. I can't google search here at school but I can get on the forums :/ lol


----------



## UsMcBaldie (Feb 28, 2013)

Z SPEC... I have always been a Acura & Honda fan... until they came out with this car... i'll be buying my Chevy Cruze this year the gas, power & response is awesome...


----------

